
Ask HN: What software does every company write themselves? - bactrian
Before Stripe every company had to hack together their own payment gateway. Before PagerDuty every company had to hack together their own incident response system.<p>What problems like these exist today?
======
stephenr
> Before Stripe every company had to hack together their own payment gateway.

WTF are you talking about? Payment gateways have been a thing for decades.

